# Our LGD is home! PICS



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

We brought her home today! No name just yet.

We did a short meet and greet with the doelings (and Hallie) and seperated Hope and Rudy (the aggressive does). It went rather well. They checked each other out and then lost interest for the most part.

Hope and Rudy were allowed to check her out from behind the fence, and then I sat for ten minutes or so with her between my legs and Hope and Rudy just looked at her from a distance.

It's going to take some time, but I think we'll do alright.

Pictures!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh she's beautiful!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She is adorable!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a purty girl.... :wink: :greengrin:  

That last pic is cute....they all have their heads cocked to one side...keeping an eye on her.... HeHe :laugh:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hehe! 

She's snoozing now in the pen next to the goat pen where the goats can watch her and her them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Too cute! Love the pic of her with the red/chocolate and white doeling. 

Can't wait to hear how the training process goes.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats-she is very pretty! :stars: It's going to be fun watching her grow and learn her responsibilities.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

She is a very pretty girl, looks like she is going to be a big dog as well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! Looks like she'll be doing her job in no time!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh yes, her sire and dam are HUGE. She's doing really well, cried for a while cause she misses her family but that's normal. I'm ignoring it.

Silly Hope decided to stick her foot in the milk pail so the whole pack got some nice goat milk in their food.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

she beautiful!! congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I want one :mecry: :mecry:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Real nice lookin pup you got there, CONGRATS!! Im looking fwd to hearing how it all goes too!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! She's adorable!  Have you named her yet?

Deb Mc


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh yes! Hubby named her Rogue, because of her mask.

She is doing REALLY well. She comes on command already, or at least we're laying a solid foundation there. She spent two hours in the goat pen the other day (supervised by me through the window) and was excellent. Checked things out, then went for a snooze under the tire. 

Even Hope and Rudy are doing well. They have threatened a few times but have not shown the EXTREME aggression they often will towards dogs. Rogue's pen is right against their pen and that's where she spends most of her time, although I do let her out three times a day for some playtime and things while I'm outside working


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome! :thumbup: 

Deb Mc


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sooooo adorable!!! I remember when my dog was that tiny. Now he is twice as heavy as me (I'm only like 69 pounds) and like a foot taller then my when he stands on his hind legs at the fence. Bu the is still a teddy bear, a BIG teddy bear!!


----------

